# What does this mean?



## stressedout2 (Dec 20, 2011)

"I love you but reality is different sometimes."

History with her, relationship of 6 months,she always tells me how much she loves me when were together.This is the first time she's told me in an email,and it came with a but.

She's a poor communicator and she admits it. I've brought it up several times about her never telling me in an email,I always do.
I don't have a clue how to take this,yes I will ask her when I see her in a couple days,mean time this is bothering me as I don't know how to comprehend it.


----------



## stressedout2 (Dec 20, 2011)

We had a disagreement a few days ago,and worked it out yesterday. 

After she left I sent this email,

Hi Baby,makes me so happy that you came with a frown and left with a smile.
I Love You. We can work through anything when we assure each other we love each other.
No greater feeling than loving you.


And her reply was,

To My Sweetheart‏
I love you but reality is different sometimes


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Instead of focusing on what she is not communicating try focusing on what she is communicating. You're so focused on what you want to hear from her that you've stopped listening to what she is saying by not saying anything. I know that is confusing. You've got tunnel vision right now. You're so dead set on what you want to hear that you've stopped allowing her to communicate what she is actually feeling. If she doesnt want to tell you then allow her to be who she is. Stop pushing for what you want and start listening. A lack of communication on her part is a form of communication; it's just not the kind of communication that anyone who is in love wants to hear.


----------



## stressedout2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Blanca,
Your reply did not focus on my only question,which is what does this mean? 

"I love you but reality is different sometimes."


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

Ask her to clarify.


----------

